# Hudson Valley Weather



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

This weather is a pita. when are we gonna get some real snow?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

When's spring gonna be here?


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

What does everyone think, we gonna get anything up here tonight?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Look out for Friday


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

We will see.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Looks like it will just be rain.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

ygim;1579234 said:


> This weather is a pita. when are we gonna get some real snow?


Lots of small snowfalls for me is what I'd prefer here as all my accounts are priced per event.Lots of snow would have been nice for Northern Vermont for my snowmobile club.We had to change venues from Island Pond,VT to White Lake,NY for this week into weekends ride due to warm temps. with rain in VT.Where is the HV to you ygim? I'm in Potown.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey Tuney I'm in Washingtonville. Small is fine for me too, easier to deal with.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

So we could get some significant accumulation Friday.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Mid hudson says at least 4"


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Predictions are all over the place for "Nemo" this Friday. Even the European model (wtf) which is calling for 23" keeps things pretty far north of NYC. It looks like a major snow for Boston on up.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Just saw we could get 18-23"


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Get your plows ready should be a good one.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

Friday: Snow, heavy at times during the afternoon, turning windy. High in the low 30s. Chance of snow 90%. Snow accumulation 3 to 6 inches by dark.

Friday Night: Heavy snow and wind. Snowfall rates of 1 to 2 inches per hour possible. Low in the mid teens. Chance of snow 90%. Additional snow accumulation of 5 to 10 inches. Total Storm Accumulation 8 to 16 inches possible.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Weather.com which is usually pretty accurate for my area has heavy snow coming from 1pm Friday to 1pm Saturday totalling about 12". I do all residential driveways and will probably cut the storm in half, plowing Friday night and again late Saturday morning.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

12" isn't a big deal to me...it's the fact that the total keeps going up.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

Never worried about a big storm before NEMO... The news is nuts. I am concerned though with this being my first push in a new F 150 with electric power steering. Love the truck but I had plenty of confidence in my 2500 Silverado. What a time for it to get wrecked. By a Honda Accord!!!

This will be a bonding experience. Good luck boys, stay safe.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

You too, everyone be safe. Watch out for the morons, and downed trees.


----------



## Silverado10923 (Oct 1, 2010)

We got a good foot. Hit about 48 residential drives twice. 7 then 8 hours. Sounds alot worse elsewhere.


----------



## ygim (Feb 16, 2010)

How did everyone make out with the storm?


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

Snowmobiling and plowing--yeah,it sucks being responsible.Had to leave White Lake early Friday morning as it was snowing there[my buds who stayed back told me they got 12'' of nice fluffy snow there that made the already good trails GREAT] to get back to Poughkeepsie,hooked up the plow and started plowing around 6 PM,was finished app.3 PM on Saturday.Got in[ 2] 6''+ pushes.Best storm so far and as usual Alex--Hudson Valley Weather was spot on.


----------



## ZappBrannigan (Jan 5, 2014)

Hello to all! I see this thread died out last year, maybe I can revive it!! I also hail from the HV! Glad to see this season has not disappointed!! Much better than the last few years!!!


----------

